# Metanium for daughter's sore nose??



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

My 2 year old had a streaming nose last week which caused it to become really sore. The skin around her nostrils became red, then became raw and bloody.  It scabs over, but doesn't seem to be healing up due to her nose still running and her picking at it!  She is complaining that it's sore and I dread trying to wipe it as it obviously hurts her. I've been applying Vaseline as a barrier which doesn't seem to be having any effect and have just been to Boots to ask if they could recommend anything else, but was told that they don't have anything available over the counter. I was just wondering whether it would be safe to use metanium? I've seen the wonders it works on broken skin on the bottom and thought perhaps it might do the same on her nose


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fine to use on any area of skin where needed. Has similar action to zinc oxide creams e.g. Sudocrem so will work on any rash or area of inflammation. Should help to clear it up nicely


----------

